# Nissan Bluebird SSSz/Altima



## TylerA (Sep 24, 2005)

Hey, im new to this forum, here is my car specs

1998 Nissan Bluebird SSSz/Altima
Hyper Cvt transmission 6 gears
Auto/triptronic
2.0 litre
16 valve

I would like to know of any performance upgrades which would be good to put in the car, but nothing too extreme

look forward to hearing from everyone
thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

TylerA said:


> Hey, im new to this forum, here is my car specs
> 
> 1998 Nissan Bluebird SSSz/Altima
> Hyper Cvt transmission 6 gears
> ...


you have any pics? sounds like a neat car, id like to see it. 

good luck with getting a whole heck of a lot of info here. bluebirds are pretty different engine/tranny wise when compared to a regular ole us spec u13 altima.


----------



## tremer88 (Aug 18, 2006)

whats does the bluebird got that the 2.4 doesnt? haha


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

sr20de for one - thats good enough for me.


----------

